# chicken caption.



## sarakay (Jan 11, 2005)

This is my photography assignment. I'm suppose to make a Photo Story, and this is the best one that I have. I submitted it this morning and my lecturer said, I would probably fail this assignment, unless I can come up with a _very_ interesting caption for this pic. Suggestion anyone? help!  :? I dun wanna fail... :cry:


----------



## sarakay (Jan 11, 2005)

aik. i think idid the link thingy wrong. let me try again. sorry


----------



## sarakay (Jan 11, 2005)

*smacks forehead*


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2005)

The link you provide must end in -.jpg or else it won't work. Try again, sarakay, will you?


----------



## walter23 (Jan 12, 2005)

"... Chicken or the egg?"


----------



## hlasso (Jan 12, 2005)

Chicken run...

Wait, I trhink that one's already taken


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 12, 2005)

"Lets do it"


----------



## sarakay (Jan 12, 2005)

hehe. yeh chicken run is already taken. it doesn't look like their running anyway   

the chickens are infront of a chinese restaurant in the backstreets of Kuala Lumpur.

I dunno, it kinda look like the chicken is still safe from being slaughtered or something.  :?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 12, 2005)

My grandmother used to rear (proper usage?) chickens, and that scene is nothing new to me.  Like I said, 
"Lets do it babe!"


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 12, 2005)

"hey look, can you stand on one leg?"


----------



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

looks like the female one is rejecting him.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

&lt;Chinese Accent> 
"Chi-Kon Phat"  

(in front of a Chinese Restaurant...)
I think that would work...


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 13, 2005)

"it's what's for dinner - Start plucking!"

I wouln't suggest a witty title like mine.  Something serious.  Look at the photo, what does it make you feel?   It's too small on my monitor, I can't see everything properly.


----------



## RadialPrincess (Jan 13, 2005)

Shake your tailfeather??


----------



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

this ones bigger. hope it helps.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

"What are you looking at?"


----------



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

how about "The coast is clear, honey. Lets run for it!"   Seems relevant with the mood of the pic.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 13, 2005)

sarakay said:
			
		

> how about "The coast is clear, honey. Lets run for it!"   Seems relevant with the mood of the pic.


That's the best one so far.... you don't need us


----------



## SiCk (Jan 13, 2005)

male on right:"where are you going now?"
female: " SHOPPIIING! "
male: "sigh"



to me the male on the right seems to be sort of a follower , like shes leading the way and she just looks happy or something haha


----------



## Nagala (Jan 13, 2005)

A one-picture photo story? Details of the assignment, please.


----------



## bronzeo (Jan 13, 2005)

Cock of the Wok!


----------



## sarakay (Jan 14, 2005)

This is a 2 part assignment.

The first part is to capture life in KL/anything interesting around KL. At first, I submitted the football pic (look in 'some random pics' thread) but he rejected that one. So I submitted the second best pic which is the chicken one. And he still rejects it, but I can't submit any other pictures since that was the deadline. He considered my picture as an F since he said there is nothing interesting with that chicken.  :cry: 

The second part of the assignment is to give a caption to the pic that you took. And if i can come up with a very interesting one, its like I can cover up for the first assignment and be on my way to the next semester just fine. If not, I have to wait for another year to repeat this subject. 

And btw, we were briefed about the 2nd part after we submitted the first one. If i knew about it earlier, I would probably submit the football pic again. I know this chicken pic sucks as a photo story. :cry:


----------



## tmpadmin (Jan 14, 2005)

Seems to be set at a restaurant.  There is a sign in the background saying "Sold Here".  Not sure what is sold here but being that this is a restaruant and that sign hanging in the background maybe something off that.

Fresh Chicken Dinner - sold here
Freshest Chicken Dinners - Sold Here
Fresh Egg breakfasts - Sold here
From coupe to your plate
When life throws you a twist
The lament of the chicken

Maybe a simple title?
The Restaurant
Sold Here
Hungry?


----------



## Aoide (Jan 14, 2005)

Afternoon Stroll.

It looks like you caught some chickens out for their daily walk.


----------



## conch (Jan 14, 2005)

"Is that a chopstick up her tail feathers?"


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 14, 2005)

_"Look honey, I'm a peacock!"_


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 15, 2005)

"I hope we're on time for our dinner date..."


----------



## sarakay (Jan 16, 2005)

thanx for the response guys! really appreaciate it. i have to submit it this wednesday. i'm considering all of these ideas.


----------



## triggerhappy (Jan 16, 2005)

"Well that just does it!  I'm leaving."


----------



## lizheaemma (Jan 16, 2005)

"check out that peice of tail"


----------



## sarakay (Jan 20, 2005)

thank you for helping out guys! I finally decided to use "The coast is clear, let's run for it!" and my lecturer said its quite ok even though he is not totally satisfied. 

but, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!! *hugs*


----------



## bluebora20v (Jan 20, 2005)

your teacher sounds like an ass.  congrats on passing


----------

